# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Pershtypjet tuaja per versionin e ri te forumit

## Albo

Ju ftojme qe te merrni pjese ne kete sondazh dhe te lini edhe pershtypjet tuaja ne nje mesazh ne lidhje me versionin e ri te forumit te publikuar sot per here te pare, edhe pse i paperfunduar plotesisht.

Albo

----------


## FLORIRI

[QUOTE=Albo]Ju ftojme qe te merrni pjese ne kete sondazh dhe te lini edhe pershtypjet tuaja ne nje mesazh ne lidhje me versionin e ri te forumit te publikuar sot per here te pare, edhe pse i paperfunduar plotesisht.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mua per vete sme pelqen........................

ishte persmari me para me ngjyra e e me te gjitha,tani eshte bere si forum murgjish.

----------


## leci

Me duket me i plote se tjetri.
Sigurisht duhet pak kohe per tu mesuar.

----------


## MtrX

duket version i lezetshem, 
duhet te ambientohemi pak ketu brenda  :ngerdheshje: 
avataret nuk i shikoj, dhe per ta ndryshuar nuk mundet me sa duket, mbase do ndryshoje kjo pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjeSikurHena

Albo me ngjyren sikur spo ambientohemi pak do ket opsione ta ndryshojme lal ?
Nuk eshte keq sa te mesohet syri se u bem kohe me ate te vjetrin ..

Lorena

----------


## Raku

Une votova S'ME PELQEN.

A do vendoset perseri opsioni i ngjyrave ne faqen kryesore kur futesh ne forum?
Pse nuk e vendos dot foton time personale dhe a do vendoset opsioni BROWSE sic ishte me pare?
Pse vendoset emri dhe avatari siper postit ne vend qe te vendoset ashtu si me pare, anash postit ne kuadrat te vecante sepse keshtu duket teper ngaterruese?
Pse mua prape me shfaqet emri ne forum megjithese zgjodha opsionin e pamjes se padukshme?


Rakku

----------


## smokkie

Puna eshte se isha ambientuar me ate te vjetrin, ky duket pak i nderlikuar.
Do mesohemi edhe me kte, u pa puna.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me shume me pelqen versioni i vjeter

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje

Përmirësimet nuk janë lehtë për t'u bërë !
- Veçanërisht nëse duhet bërë modifikimi i kodit të programit.
Mendoj që ky version i vBulletin-it ka nevoje për modifikime të kodit për të plotësuar kërkesat e nevojshme dhe të domosdoshme të anëtarësisë së gjerë të forumit.


PrInCiPiEl

----------


## ChuChu

Une vij me pyetje.

Postimet e djeshme kane humbur? Po mesazhet private te pakten a jane ruajtur??

Faleminderit!

Ah po,  keto fytyrat e reja qe jane vene per easy access qenkan te shemtuara. No smiley faces?

----------


## Larsus

ore krietaret e forumit, u lmshin dockat me keto gjojnat e reja dhe punen qe beni per mirembajtejen dhe shpeshhere "mire krasitjen" alias pastrimin..

ky surrati i ri i forumit me duket mua si ato vajzat tle e tle vjece qe vene shume makiazh ne fytyre e duan nje qind ore tu gjesh lekuren e vertete, kerko andej kerko ketej..na te vjetrit shkojme drejt e ne teme nuk jemi mesuar me lajle lule, jo po s'me ke folur sot e ku di une c'moda nxjerr Fox  

tjeter, po ju na keni vene spiun publik mor amani! shkon robi aty ke kush eshte ne linje dhe dalin cfare teme po vizitojne forumasit...apo i keni hapur dyert e hetuesise per te gjithe? 
e nejse, vete zot vete shkop i bie kesaj..une thjesht doja te shprehja ngushellimet e mia per forumin e vejter (dhe anetaret e dikurshem) i kam pas shume shoke

----------


## Albo

> Une vij me pyetje.
> 
> Postimet e djeshme kane humbur? Po mesazhet private te pakten a jane ruajtur??


Mesazhet private te bera dje nuk do ti gjesh tek forumi i ri, por mund ti lexosh tek forumi i vjeter. Vetem lexoi, dhe pergjigju ketu jo atje, pasi ai forum eshte vetem per te lehtesuar fazen tranzitore.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/vjeter/

Albo

----------


## DRIN FIERI

Nuk po orientohem dot dhe kam frike se mos humbas durimin dhe nuk e perdor me, megjithate nuk do te dorezohem kaq shpejt, shume i nderlikuar. Shpresoj ...

NANO IK !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Reina

Deri tani Nuk po me pelqen.  Nuk po orientohem dot dhe s'kam as deshire tani per tani te shkruaj.. Me duket kaotike shume por kemi shpresa se mos permiresohet.  Mbase ngaqe nuk eshte perfunduar akoma.....  :sarkastik:   (ky rolleyes eshte shume i shemtuar.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## eraldi`007

Kot fare.Kaq kisha me thene.  :djall me brire:

----------


## marsela

edhe per mua qenka e veshtire te ambientohem si me ngjyrat ashtu edhe me ikonat  e opsionet qe perfshijne..
po padyshim eshte me i plote edhe me i arrire se "ivjetri".mua njehere me keni ndihmuar shume me kte punen e modifikimit te shpejte te posteve,perdorimit te ngjyrave e ikonave,gjera qe si msova e si mesova ne ate tjetrin!!

*ju pergezoj per punen!*

ps:deri kur te mesohemi do ju mbysim me pyetje :buzeqeshje: ku gjenden postimet e fundit te antarit?po vota jepen me?

----------


## FLORIRI

lereni popullin rehat..........ishim mesuar per qejf me ato ngjyrat e mrekullueshme dhe sistemin e vjeter  qe me te vertete i thjeshte por shume komod ne perdorim.

ju sikur nuk keni pune tjeter,tani qe na duhet me shume forumi per te diskutuar per gjendjen ne kosove e gjeni me ba ndryshimet ne forum.

----------


## FLORIRI

> edhe per mua qenka e veshtire te ambientohem si me ngjyrat ashtu edhe me ikonat  e opsionet qe perfshijne..
> po padyshim eshte me i plote edhe me i arrire se "ivjetri".mua njehere me keni ndihmuar shume me kte punen e modifikimit te shpejte te posteve,perdorimit te ngjyrave e ikonave,gjera qe si msova e si mesova ne ate tjetrin!!
> 
> *ju pergezoj per punen!*
> 
> ps:deri kur te mesohemi do ju mbysim me pyetjeku gjenden postimet e fundit te antarit?po vota jepen me?


o lale nuk ka hem kros hem fodull nese nuk te pelqen thuaje troc.
sa per ngjyrat mundohu ti shikosh ne enderr se per ja dy muaj nuk ke forum me ngjyra...........

----------


## Raku

U rregullua edhe versioni i vendosjes se emrit me avatarin.
Ne pergjithesi forumi duket bukur edhe opsioni i avatarit personal u rregullua bashke me opsionin e menyres se padukshme.
Do doja te dija nese do vendosej nje opsion me ngjyra te ndryshme kur hyn ne forum?

Rakku

----------


## AsgjeSikurHena

Shume me mire duket tani qe ndryshoi vendosjen e te dhenave posht avatarit   :Lulja3:

----------

